# RamCat broadhead



## green heads rus (Feb 26, 2010)

went to buck n bass yesterday and was introduced to ramcats they look like a mean fixed blade. Does anyone shot them thanks for the input.


----------



## satchmo (Feb 26, 2010)

I killed ten deer, three hogs, and a coyote with them last season. I love them.That's a Ramcat kill in my avatar.


----------



## secondseason (Feb 26, 2010)

I killed 2 deer with them.  They fly just like a field tip.  My set up doesn't change between practice with field points to hunting/practicing  with the broadhead.  

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## green heads rus (Feb 27, 2010)

slick trick or ram cat what is yall think


----------



## stick_slinger (Feb 27, 2010)

cant go wrong with either


----------



## devolve (Feb 27, 2010)

green heads rus said:


> what is yall think


----------



## boothy (Feb 27, 2010)

I want to try the smokes.  I tried to get some last year but they had sold out.


----------



## brayden613 (Feb 27, 2010)

i shot 3 deer with the ramcats, they left nice entry and exit holes , good blood trials and it seems like a very rugged head . Ty=hey fly great too.....


----------



## satchmo (Feb 28, 2010)

boothy said:


> I want to try the smokes.  I tried to get some last year but they had sold out.



The smokes will be avalible closer to the summer. If you buy them from ebay or Archery talk -they are bootlegs.
There are no bootleg Ramcats.
Here's a balistics gel test that we did with Ramcats and other heads at the ATA show. Muzzy came the closest to us,but we out penitrated most every head on the market
over the course of three days.We can't find a head that will out penitrate the Ramcat. 
Notice the ramcat with the blades turned upside down in the middle of the gel, one of our guys has been useing them like this for turkey hunting. Even with the blades shot flat open they still out penitrated some heads.


----------



## devolve (Feb 28, 2010)

that montec surprises me


----------



## stick_slinger (Feb 28, 2010)

satchmo said:


> The smokes will be avalible closer to the summer. If you buy them from ebay or Archery talk -they are bootlegs.
> There are no bootleg Ramcats.
> Here's a balistics gel test that we did with Ramcats and other heads at the ATA show. Muzzy came the closest to us,but we out penitrated most every head on the market
> over the course of three days.We can't find a head that will out penitrate the Ramcat.
> Notice the ramcat with the blades turned upside down in the middle of the gel, one of our guys has been useing them like this for turkey hunting. Even with the blades shot flat open they still out penitrated some heads.



Well i know what broadhead I will be shooting this season


----------



## green heads rus (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I think I will be shooting them at turkeys


----------



## satchmo (Mar 1, 2010)

devolve said:


> that montec surprises me



It surprised me too. The one that really surprised me was the meat seeker, it never made it more than 3/4 through the gel, but up untill it stopped in the gel it left a giant hole.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 1, 2010)

satchmo said:


> The smokes will be avalible closer to the summer. If you buy them from ebay or Archery talk -they are bootlegs.
> There are no bootleg Ramcats.
> Here's a balistics gel test that we did with Ramcats and other heads at the ATA show. Muzzy came the closest to us,but we out penitrated most every head on the market
> over the course of three days.We can't find a head that will out penitrate the Ramcat.
> Notice the ramcat with the blades turned upside down in the middle of the gel, one of our guys has been useing them like this for turkey hunting. Even with the blades shot flat open they still out penitrated some heads.



AWESOME POST  MONTEC SURPRISED ME TOO


----------



## crowe1187 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the gel test is cool, but isnt as important as many people make it out to be. All of the heads shown are going to make it through a deer. The biggest issue is whether or not it has a true flight in my opinion


----------



## green heads rus (Mar 9, 2010)

I went and bought some yesterday and the fly just like a field point. I was shooting a group the size of a grape fruit out to 50 yards. I can not wait for turkey season.


----------



## stefan carter (Mar 9, 2010)

where can i get some of the ramcats i am in se ga


----------



## satchmo (Mar 10, 2010)

stefan carter said:


> where can i get some of the ramcats i am in se ga



Any PSE dealer can get them for you now.


----------



## PSE (Mar 13, 2010)

I still love the RAGE just my opinion.


----------



## secondseason (Mar 13, 2010)

PSE said:


> I still love the RAGE just my opinion.



I can honestly say I have never liked the Rage.  

But, you are comparing a fixed head to an expandable.  Ramcat to me is the best fixed blade out there.  We've had wonderful success with them.  I can't wait for deer season.  In fact I will be using them for turkey season as well.  Any season, any animal.  They fly just like my field points, it is great to be able to go from pratice to field without having to change my set up.


----------



## stick_slinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Was at the Archery Shop right off Fort Polk today and they got them in.. My Alphamax will be here on weds. I am definetly gonna pick up some ramcats, Along with some other goodies.. Ramcat soon to be in a Louisiana pig


----------



## secondseason (Mar 15, 2010)

stick_slinger said:


> Was at the Archery Shop right off Fort Polk today and they got them in.. My Alphamax will be here on weds. I am definetly gonna pick up some ramcats, Along with some other goodies.. Ramcat soon to be in a Louisiana pig



Good luck to you....make sure to post some pictures.


----------



## stick_slinger (Mar 15, 2010)

secondseason said:


> Good luck to you....make sure to post some pictures.



Hopefully there will be a picture to post lol.. I have never hunted this area.. If i cant get on any pigs, ill be paying a outfitter to get me on 1 or 2.. I havent killed anything in a while due to the Army and I am itching for one lol.. 

If i get on a pig i will definetly be posting pics though


----------



## ssw (Apr 9, 2010)

*smokes*



satchmo said:


> The smokes will be avalible closer to the summer. If you buy them from ebay or Archery talk -they are bootlegs.
> There are no bootleg Ramcats.
> Here's a balistics gel test that we did with Ramcats and other heads at the ATA show. Muzzy came the closest to us,but we out penitrated most every head on the market
> over the course of three days.We can't find a head that will out penitrate the Ramcat.
> Notice the ramcat with the blades turned upside down in the middle of the gel, one of our guys has been useing them like this for turkey hunting. Even with the blades shot flat open they still out penitrated some heads.


do the smokes penetrate as well as ramcat


----------



## satchmo (Apr 9, 2010)

ssw said:


> do the smokes penetrate as well as ramcat



Yes sir.


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 10, 2010)

I would love to see the same test in ballistic gel using a small diameter arrow.


----------



## ssw (Apr 10, 2010)

*smokes*

will be puttin on axis st should go deep


----------



## trubluau (Apr 22, 2010)

work great turned backwards on turkeys. I will be shooting them for the first time on deer this year.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> I would love to see the same test in ballistic gel using a small diameter arrow.



Me too, and tested against the Atom or a B52 style 2 blade.  They look wicked though.


----------



## bigpig (Apr 26, 2010)

are they loud when they are in flight?


----------



## secondseason (Apr 26, 2010)

bigpig said:


> are they loud when they are in flight?




Not at all.  I don't hear them shooting at target or animal.

I also haven't heard them while standing next too Satchmo when he shoots.


----------



## GusGus (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the Ram Cats. I finally picked up a pack on Satch's recommendation. I agree with SS, I think they are the best head on the market. They fly better than Slicks out of my setup. I noticed a hiss out of the Smokes and expected that out of the RamCats. But I was pleasantly surprised at how quiet they are.


----------



## bigpig (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks i may give the ramcats a try.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Apr 27, 2010)

Heard nothing but good about the RamCats.  I have never used em but looked em over good in Augusta this past weekend at the ASA
shoot.  I am still hung up on the Meatseekers,
worked great for me and I'm still stuck on them but I may give the RamCats a try


----------

